# Smoking stinkies, eating and vaping



## Lehan (16/1/16)

Hi all

When I used to smoke I hassled to eat early in the morning and when I became hungry during times unable to eat something, I smoked in order to stop feeling hungry.

Now that I vape, I can eat the moment I open my eyes and due to vaping not demping my hunger, I tend to eat allot more than usual.

I'm not really into snacking the whole day or eating allot of sweet things in general. Needless to say, this is causing me to pick up quite a bit of weight (not a bad thing at this stage)

Has anyone else experienced this or anything similar?

Sent from my Sony Z3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/16)

i was discussing this yesterday in a different thread. i definitely feel that smoking cigarettes suppressed my appetite and now that im vaping im always hungry... i used to have a pack of smokes, a coke and a bar one chocolate and that would keep me going for the whole day. now im making breakfast when i get up, ordering meals at 10am and again at 1pm to keep me going till i get home for supper.

come to thing about it, i think its time for a little snack

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/1/16)

Yea I experienced the same. Definitely an approved appetite. Not really wanted though 

I suppose it's due to ecigs not containing proven carcinogens that cigarettes have - your body is constantly fighting off these and leaving you not feeling hungry. 

Like when you sick and your appetite always gets suppressed..



Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Neal (16/1/16)

True as you say guys, but I noticed that my coffee consumption has gone down dramatically. Was drinking 5 -6 cups per day, now only have one in morning. Conditioned response of tobacco taste and coffee? Would be interested to know if any other members have same experience. Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lehan (16/1/16)

Neal said:


> True as you say guys, but I noticed that my coffee consumption has gone down dramatically. Was drinking 5 -6 cups per day, now only have one in morning. Conditioned response of tobacco taste and coffee? Would be interested to know if any other members have same experience. Have a great day all.



I experienced the same - from 4 to 6 cups of strong coffee, I'm down to between 1 to 2 cups a day.

Sent from my Sony Z3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine (16/1/16)

To be honest, I love vaping with a cup of coffee. It's just like smoking cigarettes with a cup of coffee except much "cleaner". So, no, my coffee intake has not decreased.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Wyvern (16/1/16)

I have to say I am the opposite. I snack less since I started vaping and I don't find myself hungry all the time. I do also eat a lot more healthier and @Andre will be happy to know I eat a fruit smoothie every day for lunch that keeps me full all afternoon. I also drink less coffee but love a proper coffee and vape in the morning and evening. I stopped drinking instant coffee and only drink filter coffee. And my fruit smoothies consist of some frozen mango and strawberry and some spinach with plain yogurt and ice. Plus since stopping smoking I have more energy and I have actually lost 3kgs over the Xmas holidays. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/16)

Neal said:


> True as you say guys, but I noticed that my coffee consumption has gone down dramatically. Was drinking 5 -6 cups per day, now only have one in morning. Conditioned response of tobacco taste and coffee? Would be interested to know if any other members have same experience. Have a great day all.


Actually now you mention it my coffee intake has dropped alot too, and I thought it was just cause of the hot weather but true I think it too has to do with the fact of the combination of smoking and drinking coffee. Well spotted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/1/16)

I never drank coffee while smoking. Always worked after coffee to not spoil my ciggie's taste. I have exploded and gained almost 10kg over the last few months. When preparing a meal for myself, I use a minimum of 500g meat  had more energy initially, but that has gone it seems. Back to being useless and tired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (16/1/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Back to being useless and tired.



I LOL'd

I dont drink coffee at all so can't comment on that but I am almost never hungry these days, actually have to force myself to eat. I have lost about 5kg's since I started vaping, still have alot to go though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (16/1/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I never drank coffee while smoking. Always worked after coffee to not spoil my ciggie's taste. I have exploded and gained almost 10kg over the last few months. When preparing a meal for myself, I use a minimum of 500g meat  had more energy initially, but that has gone it seems. Back to being useless and tired.


I enjoyed the first week of giving up smoking. Think I gave up about 5 time. That first week I would clock 100 work hours. Couldnt sleep, was up at 4 am felt like I had the energy to climb kilimanjaro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Khan83 (16/1/16)

I've always been a glutton but thanks for giving me something to blame it on now

Co workers : "Dude why do you eat so much ?" 
Me : "Duh, it's cos I vape"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (16/1/16)

Lehan said:


> Hi all
> 
> When I used to smoke I hassled to eat early in the morning and when I became hungry during times unable to eat something, I smoked in order to stop feeling hungry.
> 
> ...



Interesting point you raise @Lehan

Suppose everyone is a bit different

I lost weight when I switched to vaping
But i think it was also because i became a bit more "health aware". For me, vaping is a healthier lifestyle and I end up trying to do other healthy things more often.

Also, I missed several delicious meals because I was too busy building coils - lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouder (16/1/16)

Same here! Neither me or my twin brother @Casper has breakfast or lunch, we both *only* eat dinner. We are both struggling to get of the stinkies still, but we have both cut down drastically on them due to vaping. I have to say, I do get hungry now during the day!


Come to think of it......... I need a pie!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ediskrad (16/1/16)

I use to weigh 60kg, I'm 1.8 meters tall so I was rather skinny until I started with my first twisp. Mind you this is roughly over a year and a half ago, I used to look like a stick lol and always struggled to pick up weight. Now I'm, 78kg's and I have a stomach haha, I work night shift and coming from at least 5 cups a night (huge cup) I don't even bother with coffee anymore. I rarely drink tea and my energy levels have spiked, I no longer need coffee to stay awake till 6am.

One thing I'm sure everyone can agree with is that food tastes frikken awesome now that you no longer smoke!

 due to the aforementioned sentence I'm slowly starting to resemble a bompie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jebula999 (16/1/16)

For me it was the opposite.

I would always wake up, put the kettle on and make toast, then sit with the toast, coffee and smoke and chill.

I now find myself not having coffee everyday and also only eat at around lunch time..

I have not had a coffee today, and probably won't. And as far as food goes, i woke up at 9AM and only had a sandwich at around 2PM and nothing since.. I just don't crave food so i'm not in the mood to get or make any.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/1/16)

I was convinced at one point that the sugar in the VG was making me fat  dammit I had a 6pack before I started vaping. Now I've gone fat. At one point I wanted to start smoking again so I could lose weight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Waine (17/1/16)

I believe all these accounts on this thread, but just to put things into perspective: nicotine is a well documented apetite surpressant. There should be no reason why your apetite should increase if you stop smoking cigarettes but continue to vape, the exception being that you are consuming much LESS nicotine that you did when you smoked cigarettes. I feel like I am still consuming a relatively high amount of nicotine while vaping hence there being no changes I'm my apetite.


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (17/1/16)

Waine said:


> I believe all these accounts on this thread, but just to put things into perspective: nicotine is a well documented apetite surpressant. There should be no reason why your apetite should increase if you stop smoking cigarettes but continue to vape, the exception being that you are consuming much LESS nicotine that you did when you smoked cigarettes. I feel like I am still consuming a relatively high amount of nicotine while vaping hence there being no changes I'm my apetite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I agree to a certain extent. I am now on mainly 0nic juice. but I find the fact that I am vaping desert type vapes it tricks my brain into thinking that I am eating sweets but in fact I am just vaping it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (17/1/16)

Incidentally, nicotine is a very interesting drug. Besides stroking the same neuro receptors as cocaine, hence being just as addictive as cocaine, it is both a stimulant and a relaxant. Short quick puffs have a stimulatory effect while long, slow, deep drags have a sedative effect. True story?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (17/1/16)

Waine said:


> Incidentally, nicotine is a very interesting drug. Besides stroking the same neuro receptors as cocaine, hence being just as addictive as cocaine, it is both a stimulant and a relaxant. Short quick puffs have a stimulatory effect while long, slow, deep drags have a sedative effect. True story?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


The research shows that nicotine is not addictive at all. E.g., not one non-smoker injected with nicotine (for research on Alzheimers, Parkinsons, etc) became dependent on nicotine after the fact. Many articles posted on here about that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (17/1/16)

Andre said:


> The research shows that nicotine is not addictive at all. E.g., not one non-smoker injected with nicotine (for research on Alzheimers, Parkinsons, etc) became dependent on nicotine after the fact. Many articles posted on here about that.



And my understanding @Andre is that its all the chemicals added into the cigarettes which help spike the nicotine and the chemistry in the brain, which is what one gets addicted to - and not the nicotine itself.

But am no expert on this, just what I've read

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine (17/1/16)

Silver said:


> And my understanding @Andre is that its all the chemicals added into the cigarettes which help spike the nicotine and the chemistry in the brain, which is what one gets addicted to - and not the nicotine itself.
> 
> But am no expert on this, just what I've read


@Silver I am also no expert. However from personal experience I was a pipe smoker years ago. I only smoked pure unadulterated tobacco. I was completely addicted. I also used pure snuff for a while instead of cigarettes. It filled the nicotine gap effectively and was also addicting. So, ja....nicotine is without doubt addictive. In the mornings I crave a vape. After a few clouds I feel deeply, physically satisfied.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (17/1/16)

I disagree I was a heavy smoker for years. In less than a day I quit the stickies completely, I don't get cravings at all for a smoke. I can go about 5hours without vaping and no itching, panicking feeling to have to smoke immediately. All tobacco products are treated with some kind of chemical and additives. I watched an episode on discovery about tobacco a short while ago where the cigarette, cigar and chewing and pipe tobacco companies showed what they put in their products. Of all the stinkies on the market cigars are the least processed item on the list with cigarettes the highest but ALL tobacco products are treated to some degree 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/16)

Silver said:


> And my understanding @Andre is that its all the chemicals added into the cigarettes which help spike the nicotine and the chemistry in the brain, which is what one gets addicted to - and not the nicotine itself.
> 
> But am no expert on this, just what I've read


Yes, as I understand it too. Thus, as smokers we have been conditioned by all the ingredients in tobacco to want nicotine. As vapers our need decreases over time - as has been abundantly shown on this and other forums - all vapers go down in nicotine - some do it quickly some take longer. The only exception to this rule might be a new vaper still finding the correct level for his/her needs. As the experts will tell you, for anything to be classified as addictive you need to have more and more thereof over time, which is not the case with nicotine when vaped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (17/1/16)

I found the episode I watched - it is an old one, but I think it is still applicable.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0954452/


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> I found the episode I watched - it is an old one, but I think it is still applicable.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0954452/



Thanks! Will watch that tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (17/1/16)

I found it very interesting and I wish I had seen it before now. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebula999 (17/1/16)

In my opinion, without research or study. I think we are more addicted to the idea and the habit rather than the actual ingredients.

Think of it as the placebo affect. I have always wondered if someone had to swap out all my juice for 0mg, will i still crave after a while? That's if they still taste and vape the same. We get the satisfaction of the physical act of vaping, not from going "Oh yeah that nicotine was good!"

I mean if you had give people nicotine through air vents or in some way they did not know, they won't crave anything even though they are subject to it. You need an actual action/ritual to get addicted to it. 


When i stopped smoking, the hardest part was dropping the habit, i decided this cannot carry on and did it for health reasons, yet everyday i missed lighting a ciggie and chilling. for weeks i would still reach for packs of ciggies that were no longer next to me or feeling my pockets for the pack and lighter. I don't remember ever craving a ciggie, but missing the "hobby" i used to enjoy.

Now vaping is my hobby. If I'm in a restaurant i don't itch for a vape, i would just love to taste the juice and blow clouds. I don't get irritated or anxious when i can't vape, i would just love to step outside and and blow one cloud and be good for a few more hours.


That's just my take on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (17/1/16)

Every time I tried to quit smoking I'd find myself snacking more, each quitting attempt would add around 10kg that I just could get rid of. When I started vaping I actually lost 10kg in the first couple of months. I think the key there was that vaping made me thirsty, a thirst that only water could quench. It had made my taste for soft drinks completely vanish. Then we found Banting, been doing that for a year already and the results are unbelievable. This is something that everyone needs to consider, I'm not punting Banting here just saying check it out and do some research. The benefits go way beyond weight loss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## argief (17/1/16)

Andre said:


> Yes, as I understand it too. Thus, as smokers we have been conditioned by all the ingredients in tobacco to want nicotine. As vapers our need decreases over time - as has been abundantly shown on this and other forums - all vapers go down in nicotine - some do it quickly some take longer. The only exception to this rule might be a new vaper still finding the correct level for his/her needs. As the experts will tell you, for anything to be classified as addictive you need to have more and more thereof over time, which is not the case with nicotine when vaped.



Vapers go down in nic but up in watt. Tecnique improves with time also. 

On Thursdays morning I was late for work and had to delve into meetings as I hit the office. After 3 hours ALL I could think about was vaping. I had the same feeling I used to get when smoking, "get out off my way, stop talking, just leave me alone for 10min so that I can get my fix" 

I concede, this could be due to habit. I have smoked most of my adult life therefore I would not know the difference. Question is: which came first? Chicken? Egg? My meetings were pleasant and productive, yet I became agitated and stressed. I have gone extended periods of time without a fix, but when I get to the point where I need it, I would sell a kidney. 

I full heartedly agree with the published research on the addictive properties of nicotine. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/16)

argief said:


> I full heartedly agree with the published research on the addictive properties of nicotine.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Of course, that is your prerogative, but I have not seen any such research. In fact: "In April 2013 the FDA announced they no longer considered nicotine to be dependence-creating, liable to abuse, or dangerous if over-consumed.".

From an enlightening article, which you can find here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicotine-clinical-trials-missing.t8093/#post-170810

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (18/1/16)

I found my self eating more when things started to taste better, not because i was hungry but now i enjoyed all the new tastes. After a wile i saw that i was gaining weight and now i don't eat to taste the nice food but i eat when my body tells me it is needs food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

Something interesting on my side is that I noticed I eat way LESS salt since I started vaping

As a smoker, I would put quite a bit of salt on my food, maybe because I couldnt properly taste the saltiness. Since Ive been vaping I hardly ever add salt to food and when I do, I dont put much on it.

Food tastes great anyway. And less salt added is better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (18/1/16)

Silver said:


> Something interesting on my side is that I noticed I eat way LESS salt since I started vaping
> 
> As a smoker, I would put quite a bit of salt on my food, maybe because I couldnt properly taste the saltiness. Since Ive been vaping I hardly ever add salt to food and when I do, I dont put much on it.
> 
> Food tastes great anyway. And less salt added is better.


Same with me.

On the coffee front: I use to drink coffee by the buckets, ten cups a day easy. Now i take two cups in the morning, the rest of the day i drink Rooibos, i think @Silver has a point, you get more health conscious

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cfm78910 (18/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Every time I tried to quit smoking I'd find myself snacking more, each quitting attempt would add around 10kg that I just could get rid of. When I started vaping I actually lost 10kg in the first couple of months. I think the key there was that vaping made me thirsty, a thirst that only water could quench. It had made my taste for soft drinks completely vanish. Then we found Banting, been doing that for a year already and the results are unbelievable. This is something that everyone needs to consider, I'm not punting Banting here just saying check it out and do some research. The benefits go way beyond weight loss.



I am a very fit cyclist and one of the biggest reasons I stopped smoking was the way it affected my cycling. Since vaping my cycling went to another level and I feel like a non-smoker on the bike. I did the Banting thing for a while and yes, I lost some weight and the food was awesome. But, my cholesterol went through the roof and I didn't have enough energy to enjoy my cycling the way I used to. I went back to carbs and within a week I was feeling my old self again. I cut my portions in half and made a few other changes to my diet. I kept the weight I lost while Banting off, my energy levels stabilized and my cholesterol is down to below normal levels. I'm not saying Banting doesn't work but I don't believe it is the magic bullet and it doesn't work for everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## argief (18/1/16)

My apologies @Andre, I missed this article completely... Consider me enlightened! Controversial information indeed. 

I am finding it a hard pill to swallow... The study suggest that because of other agents in tobacco, smokers become addicted to nicotine. This makes it plausible that NRT is used to assist in quitting. 

Could I go as far as stating that vaping is then truly just a hobby? And that we are knowingly causing continued harm to ourselves (albeit 5%) because theoretically we could just put the mod down with no withdrawal? (after the initial NRT phase that is) 

/argief takes a deep DL hit and stare into the horizon

Perplexed. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cfm78910 (18/1/16)

Andre said:


> Of course, that is your prerogative, but I have not seen any such research. In fact: "In April 2013 the FDA announced they no longer considered nicotine to be dependence-creating, liable to abuse, or dangerous if over-consumed.".
> 
> From an enlightening article, which you can find here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicotine-clinical-trials-missing.t8093/#post-170810



Hi Andre

I hear what you are saying and I've seen the research but I have a hard time accepting it as fact. I've been vaping for a year and 4 months now and I still get cravings. They are not as bad as when I was a smoker but I get really edgy and irritable. I had a very hard time going from 18mg to 12 mg and for now I'm not thinking of going any lower. I know and accept that nicotine on its own is not particularly harmful but I'm not convinced it is not addictive at all. If it wasn't all of us should be able to put our gear down today and never touch it again. Somehow I can't see that happening. 

Chris


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

Hi @cfm78910 

Thanks for sharing your experiences on vaping and cycling.
Very glad for you that the vaping had a positive impact
And happy to hear that vaping is cycling friendly 

Onward and upward

PS - on dropping the nicotine level, i am in the same boat as you - hovering between 18mg and 12mg


----------



## Waine (18/1/16)

I guess the acid test to check if you are addicted to nicotine or not is to vape 0% nicotine for a week. Then return to this thread and indicate if you had any cravings or not. Is anyone up to the challenge? I am not willing to do this as I know I am addicted to nicotine, albeit through vaping. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

Noce suggestion @Waine
But undortunately i will not be volunteering 

PS - I also get cravings to vape if i havent vaped for a while but they are nowhere near as intense or frequent as I recall when I smoked


----------



## Andre (18/1/16)

argief said:


> My apologies @Andre, I missed this article completely... Consider me enlightened! Controversial information indeed.
> 
> I am finding it a hard pill to swallow... The study suggest that because of other agents in tobacco, smokers become addicted to nicotine. This makes it plausible that NRT is used to assist in quitting.
> 
> ...





cfm78910 said:


> Hi Andre
> 
> I hear what you are saying and I've seen the research but I have a hard time accepting it as fact. I've been vaping for a year and 4 months now and I still get cravings. They are not as bad as when I was a smoker but I get really edgy and irritable. I had a very hard time going from 18mg to 12 mg and for now I'm not thinking of going any lower. I know and accept that nicotine on its own is not particularly harmful but I'm not convinced it is not addictive at all. If it wasn't all of us should be able to put our gear down today and never touch it again. Somehow I can't see that happening.
> 
> Chris





Waine said:


> I guess the acid test to check if you are addicted to nicotine or not is to vape 0% nicotine for a week. Then return to this thread and indicate if you had any cravings or not. Is anyone up to the challenge? I am not willing to do this as I know I am addicted to nicotine, albeit through vaping.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Oh, no doubt those other agents in tobacco have resulted in our minds and bodies craving nicotine - which is how I read that article. I visualize it as grooves in my grey matter. Once you stop smoking, those grooves do not grow any more and no new grooves are created. Over time, as you vape those grooves are filled slowly, depending on many factors. My contention is that you should never force this pace - let your body decide, not your mind. For some it happens quickly, for others it takes much longer.

Yes, of course, vape technology has become better, making for better nic absorption, which has also contributed to the lowering of nic strengths. Even so, in my case for example, I went from 36 to 24 because of better gear, but from 24 to 18 and from 18 to 12 and now even tolerating 6 has been on the exact same gear. HRH went from 12 to 9 to 6 using the exact same gear (mANs on iSticks) - not that she consciously decided to lower her nic intake, but because her body demanded thus. From this forum's posts I have noticed that same trend with people starting off with the newer type of gear. They start lower than "older" vapers, but also go down in nic.

I know full well that it is extremely difficult to accept that nicotine _per se_ is not addictive. We have been conditioned to believe so for many decades. Have yet to come across any person that believed me when I tried to explain. However, I am quite content with those who cannot accept this, as vaping, even if nicotine is highly addictive, is still a far better alternative than burning tobacco.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (18/1/16)

I'm willing to try 0mg and report back. 
I just need to aquire some concentrate during the week and steep the juice before I can try this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (18/1/16)

Not consciously aware if I eat more or less but I have put on 6 kg's in the past year and the most significant change is vaping. The Dentist has also told me that i'm grinding. That's something I've never had an issue with before. I've also turned into a chump when it comes to hot food. Nandos mild can sometimes be uncomfortable to me where I used to eat hot before.

Any noticed more reflux? I use to get it now and then 10 smokes a day 6mg, I now vape around 2-3ml of 3mg and I have reflux almost every night.


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Not consciously aware if I eat more or less but I have put on 6 kg's in the past year and the most significant change is vaping. The Dentist has also told me that i'm grinding. That's something I've never had an issue with before. I've also turned into a chump when it comes to hot food. Nandos mild can sometimes be uncomfortable to me where I used to eat hot before.
> 
> Any noticed more reflux? I use to get it now and then 10 smokes a day 6mg, I now vape around 2-3ml of 3mg and I have reflux almost every night.


The reflux is caused by a lack of stomach acid, not by too much as we are lead to believe. That's not acid coming up, it's undigested food. Up your intake of spicy foods, also try a teaspoon or two of apple cider vinegar everyday. Cutting down on processed foods and sugar will also help a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (18/1/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Not consciously aware if I eat more or less but I have put on 6 kg's in the past year and the most significant change is vaping. The Dentist has also told me that i'm grinding. That's something I've never had an issue with before. I've also turned into a chump when it comes to hot food. Nandos mild can sometimes be uncomfortable to me where I used to eat hot before.
> 
> Any noticed more reflux? I use to get it now and then 10 smokes a day 6mg, I now vape around 2-3ml of 3mg and I have reflux almost every night.


@BuzzGlo Wow! You are spot on. I suffer from reflux. I have noticed a distinct increase in reflux since I have started vaping. Absolutely no doubt. It's the nicotine. Google the causes of acid reflux. One of the biggest causes is nicotine! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## argief (18/1/16)

On topic: I have not noticed an increase in food intake, food do taste better. I decreased salt like @Silver, and I have become a wimp just like @BuzzGlo with spicy food. Shortly before I started vaping the Dr also advised I am grinding... Apparently due to stressful job? I haven't seen a dentist as he advised... 

I am way down on coffee. Used to drink 10-15 cups a day. I just didn't smoke without coffee. After I started vaping, coffee taste is brutal(I drink black) and it interferes with my enjoyment of the vape flavours. I don't enjoy my double expresso the way I used to either. Down to 2 maybe 3 cups a day. I still don't vape "dry", prefer juice or water now however. The juice must be paired with the vape I have loaded! Else I have water. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (18/1/16)

argief said:


> On topic: I have not noticed an increase in food intake, food do taste better. I decreased salt like @Silver, and I have become a wimp just like @BuzzGlo with spicy food. Shortly before I started vaping the Dr also advised I am grinding... Apparently due to stressful job? I haven't seen a dentist as he advised...
> 
> I am way down on coffee. Used to drink 10-15 cups a day. I just didn't smoke without coffee. After I started vaping, coffee taste is brutal(I drink black) and it interferes with my enjoyment of the vape flavours. I don't enjoy my double expresso the way I used to either. Down to 2 maybe 3 cups a day. I still don't vape "dry", prefer juice or water now however. The juice must be paired with the vape I have loaded! Else I have water.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I used to be a Chillihead, but since vaping cannot go as hot as I used to. Stopped coffee almost totally when I started vaping. Only recently started to enjoy a good espresso again.


----------

